# Tormach - Personal CNC - Anyone own one?



## SquareJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Wanting a CNC every since i saw my first one, i came across the Tormach and wanted to see if any of you guys had one. I have read pros and cons based on weight/rigidity and being R8 etc but looking for some real world experience. Worth it, accurate, quality machine?

Anyone know of one for sale?

Thanks, Jason


----------



## saabluster (Feb 6, 2009)

SquareJ said:


> Wanting a CNC every since i saw my first one, i came across the Tormach and wanted to see if any of you guys had one. I have read pros and cons based on weight/rigidity and being R8 etc but looking for some real world experience. Worth it, accurate, quality machine?
> 
> Anyone know of one for sale?
> 
> Thanks, Jason


This is not the best place to ask about the Tormach as I do not believe anyone here has one. This is one of the best places for this info. I am trying to find the financing right now to get get myself a Tormach. What part of Dallas you in?


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 7, 2009)

+1 on CNCzone for Tormach info.

Also an active Yahoo group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tormach1100/


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 7, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> +1 on CNCzone for Tormach info.
> 
> Also an active Yahoo group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tormach1100/



The Techshop in San Mateo just got a Tormach for club members to use. I have not seen it yet, but will eventually get to use it.


Daniel


----------



## SquareJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on the CNC and Yahoo forums. For now its just on my wish list...:mecry:

Jason


----------

